# As a fisherman, if you could live anywhere in Michigan...



## newintown (Mar 25, 2011)

where would you like to live? Where is the best year-round fishing and boating in this state?

Thanks! Should be a fun thread, I hope.


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

No doubt LSC & Detroit River.
I took a $30,000 a year pay cut in 2005 to stay here and
not relocate to Chicago.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

West side of the yoop of course is the finest around


----------



## coldog22 (Sep 14, 2010)

id move back to bay city, man i loved fishing there when i was younger


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

At this point in my life....anyplace in Michigan would make me happy.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Venice Florida..........oh wait you said Michigan.....never mind......


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Manistee salmon,Steelhead,browntrout,Walleye all year long.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Grayling, or that vicinity. Don't do much on the big lakes, but close enough to inland lakes to get to in an hour . Plus the Manistee which I love.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Lake St. Clair and the rivers, no contest. There is no better fishing anywhere in the state.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Traverse city area.


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

I would live in Manistee.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

traverse city area, good inland fishing and would get more into salmon fishing. not to mention the rivers in the area.

however, i do enjoy my lake erie/lake st. clair/detroit and st. clair river area too. its where i've lived the majority of my life and feels like home.... and some of the best walleye fishing in the world.


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

i have to vote for manistee


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I only fish for fun and there is nothing more fun than catching kings in cold water. Money no object give me a big old house on Pentwarter Lake.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

im no fisherman, but been to the usa 8 times. a place called blissfield near Adrian,and would love to live on the farm we stay at, we call them mum and dad,


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Any where on the inland waterway. Favorite part of the state


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Best of both worlds, huge bucks, the best walleye fishing and still close enough to town to not be isolated. Field and Stream says Manistee and Petoskey are tops for Michigan, but up north has too long of a winter for my liking.


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

Exactly, where i live. On the shore of lake michigan.M119-tunnel of trees. My cabin on the Jordan river makes a close second. I never dreamed my cabin would be south of me. I miss the st. clair river, but you can keep the traffic. I haven't been south of I-69 in 10 years, and hope i never will be. If you haven't watched the sunset over little traverse bay you haven't experieced Michigan. Only the keys can match it. The walleye run small up here, but the steelhead, and salmon make up for it. In fact i plan to prove it tommorrow morning. Hopefully! Steelhead, and morels on the grill! Everyone downstate asks how i can stand living up here. -how can you stand NOT living up here-.


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

I would say ludington or Manistee eather one would be my choice.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Cedarville


----------

